# Broken Antler Help



## Unbroken73 (Sep 14, 2011)

I shot a nice 6 this year and Euro mounted the skull myself. However, the right antler broke off above the brow tine when it crashed into a 2" diameter tree. It is not a clean break, meaning pieces shattered off. I am wondering how you taxidermy guys might handle it. I thought about taking some heavy gauge wire and boring small holes in the marrow part of the antler and bending the wire to the desired angle. I know it won't look the best, but it would allow for me to display the rack as a whole in my best guesstimate of the spread. What do you guys think?


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Txt coming


----------



## Sdrenth (Nov 7, 2011)

It can be done using the method you described. Here is a tine repair I did by drilling a hole and using wire then I used an epoxy to sculpt a new tine. If you got the two halves lined up correctly you could fill in the gap with epoxy and paint it to look nice. 


















hope this helps,

Steve


----------



## Unbroken73 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Steve.

I don't really care about fixing the break, but right now I will have to take this other antler and set it in the eye socket so that it is visible.

What gauge wire did you use?


----------

